# Dance Academy / New Palace Theatre, Plymouth, July 08



## lycos

​It's been a long time coming this site...

much planning and waiting, finally paid off.
the text's were sent, the plan was in place, the meet was arranged.

Went with Scotty, and Scrub2000,
For the people in Plymouth or know Plymouth, I dont really need to write anything as you'll already know.
For everyone else, here is a link....
history of the site.
http://www.albanyward.com/PlymouthUnion.html

the site is not as bad as we were lead to believe, yes, there was a damp problem but it was not falling around you and felt stable under foot.
there was alot of kit all over the place, most of it was old i think. 
what ever room you went in to there were old lights, TVs, videos, drink bottles, rubble.

on the top floor is where the owner apperently lived and it looked like he did.
couple of beds, front room, kitchen and 2 offices. 
We've seen a lot of this site but there is still bits we missed and even more bits we did not take pics of.

not really sure what else to say, I'm still buzzing. if you have any questions ask and i'll do my best to answer them.

on to the pics.



































































Thanks for looking and hope you enjoy!​


----------



## Scotty

cracking site.

need to go back and see the bits we missed and take pics of the rest.


----------



## krela

Heh brings back memories.

The place was only closed after a massive drugs raid by the police which got quite nasty. I don't think it's actually gone to court yet, but once it does there's a reasonably good chance it will re-open again.


----------



## lycos

Hi Krela,
Thanks for your comments, Yeah there was still evidence of the bust, not just by the state of the place but by the blue latex search gloves laying about, the trial has been and gone, more info here---->

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/new...ce-Academy/article-203538-detail/article.html

Word has it that the local council are looking to purchase it, so is very unlikely that the 'Dance Academy' we all knew will return as we used to know it, but we'll all still have plenty of memories of the old place..


----------



## Scrub2000

Pics:-






































































































More here :-

http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh172/Scrub2000/buildings/03%2008%2008/Scrub/?start=all

Cheers

:thumb


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

gentlemen....FUCKING OUTSTANDING

outstanding, thanks for trying to get hold of me, i was dead to the world having been working all day etc and had a silly busy week.... today well im feeling the same as i did the morning after the club got raided.... really gutted i didnt make it, its an amazing achievement, amazing


just glad you all made it back with the pics....

NEXT TIME BOYS ILL BE THERE>>>.........................


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

just had this reply from a very good mate of mine, one of my propper DA buddies....

"Wow thats immense mate, when was that done? That was so surreal to look at, especially with all the drinks bottles just left as they were 2 yeras ago when it was shut. Thats amazin mate seriously."


----------



## Fusion87

I want to get in there myself! Be a great place to add to my photography portfolio.


----------



## The Pirate

Wow that place is tops !!

Them toilet shots must get the "best toilets of the year" award.

Really amazing place to get into well done.


----------



## MrStabFace

Well done gents! Top stuff. Did you find a way into the buildings towers?


----------



## NobodyGirl

Oh that place is preddy! Nice one lycos. Love that bedroom, and that rocking chair!


----------



## johno23

Awesome place,kinda old and original mixed with trashy nightclub.Good to see some of the original fixtures showing through though.Nicely done guys,good work


----------



## thestig

top job guys, i had a feeling this one was coming up soon. looks like you could have spent hours in there... once again, nice one!


----------



## fuzey

wow nice pics guys!

Gutted couldn't have been there. Would have been difficult as been sent to the US with work 

Glad you finally got in there. How did it feel to be in that place?


----------



## smileysal

I really, really do like this. Especially how they've incorporated all the old decor from it's life as a theatre, with the new bits added to turn it into a nightclub. Love all the old balcony's and the plasterwork in there. Nice to see the Val Doonican chair in the upstair flat. What was the room with all the sofa's, two high seats, and the round windows? i like that room as well. You can see the lovely plasterwork in there at the top of the room (just below the ceiling) too.

Excellent pics, 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## lycos

Hello again everyone and thanks for all the comments, and thanks again to everyone involved in this site, 
Kernow please pass that on to your DA buddy too, 
had to be done didn't it Stiggy, been on the list far too long!

Had mixed feelings about this place, an awsome explore with so much to see, real rush when we finally got in and happy with that, but did bring back a lot of memories of times past, so also a lil sicky feeling knowing the place will never be the same again, and to see the state it's in in places, parts closed off to the public due to 'rather moist' floorboards etc, was great to get behind the scenes as usual, and yes MrStabFace we did manage to get inside that tower but a shame it was a room with no view! 

Saigon.... those toilets... I was most gutted with them, why the hell did we never get ones as good as that eh? 

Johno23 I'm pretty sure that one of the licencing conditions years back was that the original fixtures were preserved, probably being why most of the plaster work etc remains in place today, never really noticed it when I used to go there, mind you I used to be quite mashed by the time I got in and had my mind on other things, could have done with hearing a few of the classic tunes in there again, may have to load the mp3 for next time!

Hello again Sal, thanks for your comments too, always known that area as being the 'chill out' room, not sure what it was used for originally though!​


----------



## Scotty

thanks all.

I feel a bit rude going to this site and not having any history behind it like the other two or any one else that will go here.
but still, it was a great site to do, really happy i could explore with them lycos and scrub and liscen to all the old war stories. 

there is so much of the old site left alone and touched. there is a old lift shaft, complete with lifts and motor.
there is still the old stage rope tie off thingys, sorry dont know the name. but there is a gantry walk way that over looks the main stage (now the DJ booth) with all the ropes and pullies.
wanted to get a pic but hard to get up to with a camera, may be next time.

there was access to the roof and access to the big tower with the walk way all round it.
was tempted but did not want to get caught.

also, the malt house next door is not to bad. most of the floors are walk able and seem stable apart from the top 2, theses are rotton and you can see the lower levels from there.
o yeah, and scrub got hit in the face by pigeon thanks to lycos. lol


----------



## dirtyfanmail

fantastic pictures - have been dying to know what it all looks like inside now. everytime we drive past i always wonder if anyone had managed to get in and photograph it.

Heres hoping PCC do something sensible with it rather than just knocking what was a beautiful building down.


----------



## thompski

Cracking explore folks, and top photos - you never cease to impress  

Plymouth must be the capital of abandoned leisure sites surely? 

I'm dying to see an abandoned theatre/cinema


----------



## Scotty

thompski said:


> Cracking explore folks, and top photos - you never cease to impress
> 
> Plymouth must be the capital of abandoned leisure sites surely?
> 
> I'm dying to see an abandoned theatre/cinema



it might be true. 
me and scrub has another site up our sleaves


----------



## Scrub2000

It is a fantastic building, the Palace theatre. 

More info here:-

http://www.plymouthdata.info/Theatres-New Palace of Varieties-0-Overview.htm

half way down this page:-

http://www.arthurlloyd.co.uk/Plymouth.htm


----------



## Foxylady

Brilliant site guys...absolutely gorgeous building. Love all the twiddly-bit plasterwork and other architectural details. Superb stuff. 
Nice to see one of the places my son went to on the notorious Union Street when he was at Uni in Plymouth.


----------



## BigLoada

Beautifully ornate. Well done folks! I am surprised that lighting truss is still there...would have thiought it would have been taken away.
Very nice explore


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

lycos, defo gonna take a tune or two when we go.... just one or two i must hear just one more time.......


----------



## Underworld

Speachless. What a site. I love the pictures that you have taken. Jealous as fuck now however....

UW


----------



## Burt.Plymouth

OMG ! 

Cheese burgers for everyone, what a place I've wanted to have a look around for such a long time!

I need to get out again, any sites coming up please let me know, dying to try the EOS out


----------



## Penfold

I cant believe it. I only went a few times but doesnt looked changed at all. Look at the state of his 'flat' haha.


----------



## Burt.Plymouth

Can you gain access to the malthouse next door through DA's? thats had an opening soon banner up for the last 15yrs......


----------



## Scotty

you can access both sites.

the malt house is a bit of a mix of condition really.
middle and ground floors ok.
top floors and out back a mess.


----------



## lycos

Thought I'd add a couple external pics of this site, those of you who went there know what it looks like,
so for those of you that dont...






















and the malthouse next door...






with the said banner....lol.


----------



## sneakk

Green with envy


----------



## fuzey

It does look grand still doesn't it!

Anyone planning to go back in?


----------



## freebird

What a great place that tower looks interesting. It looks a lot bigger from the external shots than the internals. Nice one!


----------



## Foxylady

Fantastic looking buildings. Love the windows and the Art Nouveau lettering. Always good to see external photos, imo. Cheers.


----------



## Mrs Burt

Any revisits would need to be done in the near future as at some point next year there is going to be a court hearing with regards to the seizure of assets and from then on it is uncertain as to who will own the property and what will be done to it... Its just been listed in Britains Top 10 dangerous buildings but Plymouth City Council wont do anything to save it despite it being Gade 2 listed as they do not own it.

PCC have said they willl not buy it even if it goes up for sale but who ever does buy it has got to transform it into a modern safe building (as much as possible given that its listed) which is open during the day as well as evening - its all to do with the Stonehouse and Millbay regeneration plan.


----------



## foxclub

fair play...this is a realll good find. If id found this id feel extremely accomplished.. if a revisit does happen count us in !


----------



## mcspringzy

man, if you go back, please tell me, Ill pay you.


Love the pictures, love this place. Cheers


----------



## skittles

The colours in the pics are fab, such a lovely place

How long has it been shut

Does not look as if its been empty that long yet its in such a dangerous state?


----------



## krela

skittles said:


> Does not look as if its been empty that long yet its in such a dangerous state?



hahahahahahahah

Most dance club venues look like that when they're open, let alone when they've closed.


----------



## escortmad79

Never went clubbing down in Plymouth when I was living in Torbay, didn't realise it was like that inside


----------



## CHEWY

Fantastic place 

but sofas in a bog?
i wouldn't like to sit on them.
you get all comfy, then somebody coils one out followed by an almighty paaaarp


----------



## zimbob

CHEWY said:


> Fantastic place
> 
> but sofas in a bog?
> i wouldn't like to sit on them.
> you get all comfy, then somebody coils one out followed by an almighty paaaarp



Just what I was thinking 

Must be a Southern thing, I was in a boozer on the Isle of Wight that had a table and chairs in the Gents


----------



## RichardB

The toilets in Jackie O in Kirkcaldy used to have a foot and a half of pish with people rolling around it.


----------



## escortmad79

Sounds like Park Lane in Torquay!!


----------



## S1MON

Woah, that is amazing. Always wondered what it was like in there, as was too young when the club was open. Drive past it quite often and always looks in a sorry state.


----------



## RAF_Firenat999

wow! they say the past comes back to bite you!now that does bring back some memories- i worked there as a freestyle choreographed podium dancer (NO! not lap dancing! lol) when i was 18, and it was falling apart then! i remeber being in the ladies once with a few friends when one of the ceiling tiles fell down, we freaked out because it was so close. There were always signs around saying to be careful and temporary botch job repairs! beautfiul place but the best thing to happen to it was to have it closed down... glad i wasn't there that night, i saw a lot of people sadly go down hill in that social scene. Most of the people that went there were also familiar with a nightclub called 'The Monastery' in Torquay, (yes it was a night club built in an old monastery with a dance floor built ontop of the cript! oo eer!), which still stands unused since 2002 that got closed down to and the owner tried to get into a partnership with the owner of The Dance Academy but 'things' came to light and it fell through. it would be nice to restore this place back to its former *pre* nightclub glory.


----------



## RAF_Firenat999

escortmad79 said:


> Sounds like Park Lane in Torquay!!


'Park Lane' Isnt park lane anymore, hasn't been for few years, but another good club i frequented as a door supervisor!


----------



## wingman

Hi everybody. 

First off, this is my first post on here, so hello! 

Just to let you know that I am a Plymouth lad (35 years old now) and wanted to shair my memories with regards to the Palace Theatre building. 

My oldest memories of the building is when I went there to watch some sort of show, Probably a panto. I must of been about 6-7 years old at the time and remember looking up at the ceiling and being really impressed with a quite a large dome in the middle of the ceiling. I also remember all the carvings and wood work all around the building. 

Next up, many years later was when the Theatre opened as a nightclub. It was either called 'The Academy' or 'Club Zoo' at the time. I was around 16-17 and wanted to go in their during a night out down Union Street just to see how the place had changed. The stairs walking up to the door that led onto the dancefloor was still the same as I remembered but the dancefloor, where I had sat in a chair all those years before hand, seemed much smaller than I remembered. I did look up at the ceiling, and the dome was still there, although that again, seemed smaller than I remembered. I was still impressed with the building though. 

The place closed down then for many years and was left to rot. When I heard that is was re-opening as another club, I went in whilst they were painting and decorating it and managed to have a good look around. Nobody seemed to mind at the time! I did have a good around an area to the left hand side (as you look at it) of the stage, that seemed to be a changing area for the 'stars' going on stage. There was really dodgy wall paper and some of the rooms had baths in them, showers probably not invented then!

I did go in again once it had opened up as the Dance Academy but as I got older, I turned away from the clubbing scene. 

Seeing this website has rekindled my interest in the building and would LOVE to be able to get in there again, just to have another look around and to take some pics. 

I am now in the RAF, serving in Afghanistan so will not be around Plymouth until the new year, however, any time that anything could be arranged after then, I'M IN!!

OK, guys, all the best,

Chris.


----------



## 0james0

Quality work guys!  You've been on about it for ages. Bet it was great but strange to be in there. Haunted, by all the old academy souls!

If/ when you get back in, get some shots off the balconies. Can you get up to the cage, right on the top floor? Get some colleseum style shots.

Can't believe that was a bedroom! Would have rather slept in the toilets!!


----------



## nadnerb85

hi am new to the site am from saltash cornwall, used to got to da a lot when it was open, the buzz you got from working up the stairs and on to the dance floor was unreal never felt like that from any other club i go to a lot of clubs but nothing is a good as this one would love to have played there and would love to go back in there so if any one has got some plans to go in let me now


----------



## Urban-Warrior

An amazing site.. would love to go do it sometime.. spent a few of my early raving days there when I lived in Devon


----------



## crazyjon

*great pics*

fantastic pics of the academy still looks good been in there few times when it was open bangin club.Who ever goes in there next time plz try get some pics of the old malthouse next door and any of the rooms that used to be part of the hotel above all i can remember with the malthouse is in 98 or so mamoush the owner fucked it up when he started to refurbish it and made a right mess of it aparently opening the back of it the old lounge to the hotel to the elements so be prepaired for compleat devastation and our mates the fying rats living in there and shiting every place,good to see some other parts of the building in this set of pics and of the chill out room and offices and some sort of sore rooms hope one day someone gets in the old zanzibar ritzy but on a low key reccy looked well secure like fort knox anyway great site need more pics of plymouth empty buildings and some in cornwall to sugest gyllingdue hotel in falmouth been empty since 99 and been in there myself sadly with no camera great builing cheers j


----------



## DancerS

*Great memories*

I used to be involved in the DA back when Manouch first purchased the venue in 1997/8 and he made choice to protect a lot of the plasterwork to keep it a feature (like camden palace), we refurbished the blue room (the one that is yellow marble effect) when I was there and which was great fun, and got a lot of the props / branding done during that time. 

Did you manage to get into the old changing rooms from when it was a theatre? I used to love that area, really spooky! It doesn't look like you saw where old Mary the ghost jumped from the Gods either. How is the glass dome looking - omg the memories!

The malthouse was completely in pieces when he purchased it, fungi growing out of damp walls from top floor down to 1st, it was really bad. Add to that the fact that both buildings have internal guttering (that is what half of the columns hide) which as you can imagine without being well maintained has caused a lot of the damp / mould problems. In fairness Manouch didn't do anything to further damage either buildings, but with MH I think the money ran out before he got too much of a chance to do anything positive!

PCC have been after the buildings since Manouch first bought them, they even showed him a copy of plans they had drawn up to turn it into an art gallery. I still believe that part of the reason for the tough justice being dealt out to Manouch is that PCC want to remove 'undesirable' clubs etc from Union Street.


----------



## thaskitz

I went in the monastery in torquay regulaly as a clubber
It closed in 2001 and i saw it open in i think it was 2006 or 2007
I allways loved the place and had a vision of it bein a bit like the gym in rocky lol dusty but good to go lol
Not the case in there the dance floor had peeled up and everything was black and rotten and to be honest finished nearly killed me lol
Its totally redevelloped into flats now
Would have loved to see the da and the old warehouse lol
Memories memories lol
Great work lads


----------



## thatlizkid

it makes me so sad everytime i go by, its such an amazing building, i really want to go inside

the shame about doing it up is that there isnt really anything you can turn it into. union street is so scummy no one would want to buy it to turn it into posh flats or anything, mind you there are all those posh new flats beiing built nearby, so maby in the future

i think maby it should be turned into something like exeter pheonix.A resturant and community centre with an AMAZING place to see live bands, i can imagine how atmospheric it would be with the right band, and maby for ameteur theatre productions

its so beautiful outside and in from what i have seen from the pics above, it would be terrible if it isnt used for something so everyone can enjoy it


----------



## thatlizkid

i just found out that its #3 on the theatres trust list of theatre buildings at risk in england

hit this link to see the list: http://www.theatrestrust.org.uk/resources/theatre-buildings-at-risk-2009/tbar-2009-england


----------



## escortmad79

Down at my parents house in Devon, I've got a carrier bag full of flyers including loads from Dance Academy, Candystore, Claires (Now Bohemia) & The Mony!


----------



## Sexy_Mamma

lovely pics guys i love the stair pics.

sexy_mamma


----------



## strokesboy21

anyone able to pm me on how to explore this


----------



## fuzey

*Local newspaper publishes pictures*

Link from The Herald website.

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/danceacademy/Pictures-fading-glory-city-s-Palace-Theatre/article-1266394-detail/article.html


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Wow, fantastic photo's and theatre/Dance Academy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cogito

Incredible architecture, classic late-Victorian Theatre.


----------

